# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հոգեբանություն և փիլիսոփայություն >  խրախուսում

## dire

Շատերը կարծում են, որ մարդկանց պետք է խրախուսել ըստ իրենց ընդունակությունների: Պետք է տարբերակել բնատուր և ձեռքբերովի ընդունակություններ: Շատ մարդիկ ունեն բնատուր ընդունակություններ և սահմանափակվում են դրանցով:
  Արդյոք արժե խրախուսել այն մարդկանց, ովքեր բավարարվում են միայն բնատուր ընդունակություններով?

----------

Jarre (09.01.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Եթե մարդը լավ բան է անում, անկախ նրանից, թե դա բնատուր կամ ձեռքբերովի ընդունակությունների շնորհիվ է, նրան անշուշտ պետք է խրախուսել, իսկ եթե վատ բան է անում, լինի դա բնատուր թե ձեռքբերովի ընդունակությունների շնորհիվ, ոչ միայն պետք չէ նրան խրախուսել, այլ անհրաժեշտ է խոչընդոտել նրա գործունեությանը :Smile:

----------

Gayl (09.01.2010), Jarre (09.01.2010), Tig (12.01.2010), Yeghoyan (24.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (11.01.2010), Մանոն (14.01.2010)

----------


## Jarre

> Շատերը կարծում են, որ մարդկանց պետք է խրախուսել ըստ իրենց ընդունակությունների: Պետք է տարբերակել բնատուր և ձեռքբերովի ընդունակություններ:


dire շնորհակալություն թեմայի համար, բայց փոքր ինչ դժվարանում եմ պատկերացնել, թե գործնականում ինչպես է ասածդ կատարվում: Այսինքն ես բնատուր հրշեջ չեմ, բայց հրդեհից մարդ եմ փրկում, հիմա ինձ չեն խրախուսի, որովհետև դա բնատուր չէ՞  :Xeloq:  





> Արդյոք արժե խրախուսել այն մարդկանց, ովքեր բավարարվում են միայն բնատուր ընդունակություններով?


Կարծում եմ մարդ պետք է պրոգրեսիվ լինի և միշտ կատարելագործվի, ու կողքից խրախուսելը կարող է քաջալերել նրանց:

----------


## Դեկադա

> Շատերը կարծում են, որ մարդկանց պետք է խրախուսել ըստ իրենց ընդունակությունների: Պետք է տարբերակել բնատուր և *ձեռքբերովի ընդունակություններ:* Շատ մարդիկ ունեն բնատուր ընդունակություններ և սահմանափակվում են դրանցով:
>   Արդյոք արժե խրախուսել այն մարդկանց, ովքեր բավարարվում են միայն բնատուր ընդունակություններով?


Իսկ ձեռքբերովի ընդունակությունների դեպքում ի՞նչ կառաջարկեք: Արդյո՞ք երբ ակնհայտ երևում է, որ մարդը աշխատում է նրան պետք չի խրախուսել, այլ կերպ ասած ստիմուլ տալ հետագա զարգացման համար, թե՞ ասել որ դա բնատուր չի, հետևաբար չի գնհատվում:

----------


## dire

Ես անձամբ կարծում եմ, որ ավելի ջերմեռանդորեն պետք է խրախուսվեն ձեռքբերովի ընդունակությունները քան բնատուր ընդունակությունները, քանզի ի տարբերություն բնատուր ընդունակությունների` ձեռքբերովի ընդունակությունները մարդուց պահանջում են լրացուցիչ ջանքեր, ժամանակ:

----------

Jarre (12.01.2010), Դեկադա (09.01.2010), Ուլուանա (11.01.2010)

----------


## Ariadna

> Ես անձամբ կարծում եմ, որ ավելի ջերմեռանդորեն պետք է խրախուսվեն ձեռքբերովի ընդունակությունները քան բնատուր ընդունակությունները, քանզի ի տարբերություն բնատուր ընդունակությունների` ձեռքբերովի ընդունակությունները մարդուց պահանջում են լրացուցիչ ջանքեր, ժամանակ:


Ես անձամբ չեմ հասկանում հարցի իմաստը։Ի՞նչ եք հասկանում տվյալ դեպքում խրախուսել ասելով։Ասենք ասել՝ ապրես, կեցցես և ա՞յլն։Ասենք մարդը բնատուր նկարելու տաղանդ ունի, բայց քանի որ դա իր մոտ բնատուր է, նրա նկարները նայելիս չի կարելի հիանալ և ասել ինչ լավն են, կամ՝ վաաայ, ինչ լավ ես նկարել, կեցցես, կամ նա որևէ մրցանակ չի կարող շահել, քանզի բնատուր տաղանդավո՞ր է։ Ըստ իս, մարդուն խրախուսում են ցանկացած լավ բանի համար։ Էդ նույնն է, որ քեզ լավ բան նվիրեն, բայց եթե գիտես, որ նվիրողը ֆինանսական պրոբլեմ չունի, շնորհակալություն չհայտնես։

----------

Արևհատիկ (11.01.2010), Դեկադա (11.01.2010), Մանոն (14.01.2010), Ուլուանա (11.01.2010), Ֆոտոն (11.01.2010)

----------


## dire

> Ես անձամբ չեմ հասկանում հարցի իմաստը։Ի՞նչ եք հասկանում տվյալ դեպքում խրախուսել ասելով։Ասենք ասել՝ ապրես, կեցցես և ա՞յլն։Ասենք մարդը բնատուր նկարելու տաղանդ ունի, բայց քանի որ դա իր մոտ բնատուր է, նրա նկարները նայելիս չի կարելի հիանալ և ասել ինչ լավն են, կամ՝ վաաայ, ինչ լավ ես նկարել, կեցցես, կամ նա որևէ մրցանակ չի կարող շահել, քանզի բնատուր տաղանդավո՞ր է։ Ըստ իս, մարդուն խրախուսում են ցանկացած լավ բանի համար։ Էդ նույնն է, որ քեզ լավ բան նվիրեն, բայց եթե գիտես, որ նվիրողը ֆինանսական պրոբլեմ չունի, շնորհակալություն չհայտնես։


 Բայց չէ որ անհատը ունենալով նկարելու բնատուր տաղանդ, ընդունակություններ` շարունակում է աշխատել և ստեղծել գլուխգործոցներ, որոնք իսկապես արժանի են խրախուսման ու գնահատման: Իսկ կան բազում մարդիկ, ովքեր ունենալով բնատուր շնորհք այն չեն կիրառում: 
 Օրինակ, ես ճանաչում եմ մի տղայի, ով իսկապես ունի ֆենոմենալ հիշողություն, և պատմական տվյալները ընդամենը մեկ անգամ աչքի անցկացնելով` դարձնում է իրենը: Սակայն ցավոք սրտի ունենալով մտավոր նման ունակություններ, շատ հաճախ պատմության դասերին ներկայանում է անպատրաստ: Արդյոք այս դեպքում նա պետք է խրախուսվի միմիայն նրա համար, որ ունի ֆենոմենալ հիշողություն: Իսկ անձը, ով քրտնաջան աշխատել է, պետք է չխրախուսվի կամ մտավոր նման ունակություններ ունեցող անհատի հետ դրվի գնահատման միևնույն սանդղակին:

----------


## Ariadna

> Բայց չէ որ անհատը ունենալով նկարելու բնատուր տաղանդ, ընդունակություններ` շարունակում է աշխատել և ստեղծել գլուխգործոցներ, որոնք իսկապես արժանի են խրախուսման ու գնահատման: Իսկ կան բազում մարդիկ, ովքեր ունենալով բնատուր շնորհք այն չեն կիրառում: 
>  Օրինակ, ես ճանաչում եմ մի տղայի, ով իսկապես ունի ֆենոմենալ հիշողություն, և պատմական տվյալները ընդամենը մեկ անգամ աչքի անցկացնելով` դարձնում է իրենը: Սակայն ցավոք սրտի ունենալով մտավոր նման ունակություններ, շատ հաճախ պատմության դասերին ներկայանում է անպատրաստ: Արդյոք այս դեպքում նա պետք է խրախուսվի միմիայն նրա համար, որ ունի ֆենոմենալ հիշողություն: Իսկ անձը, ով քրտնաջան աշխատել է, պետք է չխրախուսվի կամ մտավոր նման ունակություններ ունեցող անհատի հետ դրվի գնահատման միևնույն սանդղակին:


Չէ, ընդունենք, որ չի աշխատում իր վրա, նկարում է ու գլուխգործոց է ստացվում, կամ ստեղծագործում է՝ պոեմներ է գրում, կարծում եմ դա բնատուր տաղանդ է հիմնականում, աշխատելով չի, չխրախուսե՞նք։ Կամ էլ շատ երեխաներ կան, որ դասարանում ուսուցչի պատմածը լսելով, լրիվ ընկալում են և կարող են առանց տանը սովորելու գալ և դասը հրաշալի պատասխանել։Ուրեմն էդ երեխան պետք է բարձր գնահատական չստանա՞, իսկ մեկ այլ երեխա, որ բութ է, սակայն աշխատասեր, անգիր անելով խրախուսվի։

----------

Արևհատիկ (12.01.2010)

----------


## Ֆոտոն

> Բայց չէ որ անհատը ունենալով նկարելու բնատուր տաղանդ, ընդունակություններ` շարունակում է աշխատել և ստեղծել գլուխգործոցներ, որոնք իսկապես արժանի են խրախուսման ու գնահատման: Իսկ կան բազում մարդիկ, ովքեր ունենալով բնատուր շնորհք այն չեն կիրառում: 
>  Օրինակ, ես ճանաչում եմ մի տղայի, ով իսկապես ունի ֆենոմենալ հիշողություն, և պատմական տվյալները ընդամենը մեկ անգամ աչքի անցկացնելով` դարձնում է իրենը: Սակայն ցավոք սրտի ունենալով մտավոր նման ունակություններ, շատ հաճախ պատմության դասերին ներկայանում է անպատրաստ: Արդյոք այս դեպքում նա պետք է խրախուսվի միմիայն նրա համար, որ ունի ֆենոմենալ հիշողություն: Իսկ անձը, ով քրտնաջան աշխատել է, պետք է չխրախուսվի կամ մտավոր նման ունակություններ ունեցող անհատի հետ դրվի գնահատման միևնույն սանդղակին:


Քո նկարագրած դեպքում ուսուցչի խնդիրն է գնահատել ըստ իմացության ու կատարած աշխատանքի միասնական գնահատականով: Ճիշտ է, որ նույն սանդղակով չի կարելի գանհատել, բայց այդքան էլ միանշանակ չի: Ամեն ուսուցիչ իր սանդղակով է գնահատում:
Եթե դասը չի սովորել, պետք է անբավարար ստանա: Եթե մեկ ուրիշը քրտնաջան պարապել ու միջին է սովորել, պետք է գնահատվի իր աշխատանքը, չնայած որ ուսուցիչը չի կարող գերազանց գնահատել, քանի որ ինքը գիտելիքը պիտի գնահատի, ոչ թե սովորելուն տրամադրված ջանքերը կամ ժամանակը: 

Օրինակ՝ իմ ֆիզիկայի ուսուցչուհին ինձ 3 էր գնահատում, երբ ես 4-ի էի պատասխանում կամ գրավորը գրում՝ պատճառաբանելով, որ.
- Եթե դու չսովորելով կարող ես 4ի պատասխանել, կդնեմ 3, որ սովորես: Դու կարող ես 5ի սովորել հեշտությամբ:
 Սա իր սանդղակն էր: Այս դեպքում ինքը գնահատում էր իմ անբանությունը, ոչ թե գիտելիքը:

----------


## dire

> Չէ, ընդունենք, որ չի աշխատում իր վրա, նկարում է ու գլուխգործոց է ստացվում, կամ ստեղծագործում է՝ պոեմներ է գրում, կարծում եմ դա բնատուր տաղանդ է հիմնականում, աշխատելով չի, չխրախուսե՞նք։ Կամ էլ շատ երեխաներ կան, որ դասարանում ուսուցչի պատմածը լսելով, լրիվ ընկալում են և կարող են առանց տանը սովորելու գալ և դասը հրաշալի պատասխանել։Ուրեմն էդ երեխան պետք է բարձր գնահատական չստանա՞, իսկ մեկ այլ երեխա, որ բութ է, սակայն աշխատասեր, անգիր անելով խրախուսվի։


 Ariadna ջան նախ նկարչի համար վրձինը ձեռքը վերցնելը և նկարելը արդեն իսկ աշխատանք է: Ինչ վերաբերում է աշակերտին, ով բավարարվում է միմիայն ուսուցչի պատմածով, ապա տվյալ անձնավորությունը պարզապես չի կարող դասը ներկայացնել այնպես, ինչպես այն կներկայացներ դասին տանը ծանոթացած աշակերտը, քանզի գրքում ներառված են տվյալներ, որոնք հնարավոր է դասապրոցեսի ընթացքում ուսուցիչը ներկայացրած չլինի: Անշուշտ ես չեմ խոսում վերոնշյալ <<բութ>> աշակերտի մասին, ով իրեն հանձնարարված նյութը անգիր է սերտում: Խոսքը մտավոր բավարար ունակությունների տեր մարդու մասին է, ով միաժամանակ աշխատասեր է:

----------


## Ariadna

> Ariadna ջան նախ նկարչի համար վրձինը ձեռքը վերցնելը և նկարելը արդեն իսկ աշխատանք է: Ինչ վերաբերում է աշակերտին, ով բավարարվում է միմիայն ուսուցչի պատմածով, ապա տվյալ անձնավորությունը պարզապես չի կարող դասը ներկայացնել այնպես, ինչպես այն կներկայացներ դասին տանը ծանոթացած աշակերտը, քանզի գրքում ներառված են տվյալներ, որոնք հնարավոր է դասապրոցեսի ընթացքում ուսուցիչը ներկայացրած չլինի: Անշուշտ ես չեմ խոսում վերոնշյալ <<բութ>> աշակերտի մասին, ով իրեն հանձնարարված նյութը անգիր է սերտում: Խոսքը մտավոր բավարար ունակությունների տեր մարդու մասին է, ով միաժամանակ աշխատասեր է:


 Չգիտեմ, միգուցե աշակերտի օրինակը մի քիչ սխալ էր, չնայած լավ ուսուցիչը հաստատ շատ ավելի ինֆորմացիա է տալիս քան կա դասագրքում, ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ հենց դա է ուսուցչի դաս պատմելու իմաստը, էնպես որ եթե երեխան խելացի է և ըմբռնող և նրա նպատակը սովորելն է, այլ ոչ՝ տանջվելը, ապա հանգիստ կարելի է բավարարվել լավ ուսուցչի մատուցած դասից  :Smile:  Բայց եկեք վերանանք աշակերտ ուսուցիչ թեմայից, վերադառնանք նկարչին։ Դուք ասում եք, որ վրձին բռնելը արդեն աշխատանք է, էդ դեպքում ի՞նչ ի նկատի ունեք ասելով, թե պե՞տք է խրախուսվի նա, ում մոտ դա բնատուր է, թե նա, որ աշխատանքով է հասնում էդ արդյունքին։ Բերեք ձեր օրինակը, միգուցե ավելի պարզ լինի, միգուցե ջանանք և համաձայնենք ձեզ հետ  :Smile:

----------


## Agni

Շատ հետաքրքիր է քննարկումը, հատկապես որ տարբեր տեսանկյունից է: Ես կարծում եմ, որ յուրաքանչյուր անհատ կարիք ունի խրախուսման` լինի դա ձեռքբերովի, թե բնատուր ընդունակության արդյունք: Եթե որևէ գործունեություն է իրականացնում, ապա խրախուսումը իր հերթին *մոտիվացիա* է հանդիսանում տվյալ մարդու համար` էլ ավելի արդյունավետ գործելու:Հարցը նրանում է, որ գուցե խրախուսումն էլ պահանջում է անհատական մոտեցում....

----------

Ariadna (12.01.2010)

----------


## Արիացի

Մարդուն խրախուսում են իր ունակությունների ու իր գործողությունների համար, իսկ դրանք բնատուր են, թե ձեռքբերովի, դա արդեն կարևոր չէ:

----------

A.r.p.i. (14.01.2010), Ariadna (12.01.2010), Արևհատիկ (12.01.2010), Շինարար (12.01.2010)

----------


## dvgray

կարծում եմ այստեղ թեման ճիշտ կլինի բաժանել երկու ճյուղավորումների՝ 
1. խրախուսում, մանկավարժական նպատակներից ելնելով
2. խրախուսում. որպես կատարած աշխատանքի /ոչ թե դաս սովորելու, այլ պրոֆեսիոնալ աշխատանքի / արդյունք 

1-ին մասով համաձայն եմ այն տարբերակին, որն է "Ամեն  մեկից ըստ իր ընդունակություննի": Այսինքն մաթեմաթիկական գիտելիքներով  հանճարեղ երեխան և հումանիտարից հանճարեղ երեխան նույն մաթեմաթիկան բարդ  խնդիրը լուծելու համար նույն  "ապրեսը" չպետք է ստանան: Դպրոցը և հետագա ուսուցումը պետք է հնարավորինս մանկավարժորեն լինի դիվերսիֆիկացված:

2-որդ մասով սակայն կապ չունի, թե ով է կատարել աշխատանքը "գերազանց" : նա պարտադիր պետք է ստանա իր "ապրեսը", արդեն աշխատավարձի, հավելավճարի  կամ  այլ բոնուսային տարբերակով:

----------


## dvgray

> 2-որդ մասով սակայն կապ չունի, թե ով է կատարել աշխատանքը "գերազանց" : նա պարտադիր պետք է ստանա իր "ապրեսը", արդեն աշխատավարձի, հավելավճարի  կամ  այլ բոնուսային տարբերակով:


իմիջայլոց այս երկրորդ տարբերակի չկատարումը հենց ինձ հունից հանել է և ոչ մեկ անգամ, երբ քանի որ ես իմ աշխատանքը կատարում էի շատ արագ ու որակով, որոշ ժամանակ հետո մարդիկ համարում էին թե "քո համար դա ոչ մի բան է" ու դրա համար դու պետք է "կոմունիստորեն" վարձատրվես միջինացված տարբերակով: իսկ երբ ես սկսում էի աշխատել այդ միջինացված տարբերակով. ասում էին թե "խի՞ գործ չես անում"  :Wink: 
բա՞  :LOL:

----------

Դեկադա (14.01.2010)

----------


## Մանոն

Իմ կարծիքով կատարած աշխատանքը *գնահատելն* ու դրա համար *խրախուսելը* տարբեր բաներ են: Աշխատանքի նույն արդյունքին հասած տաղանդավոր մարդու գնահատականն էլ է նույնը, դրա համար շատ ջանքեր թափած մարդունն էլ: Բայց այդ երկուսից խրախուսման կարիք ունի վերջինս: Ուստի ես  այն կարծիքին եմ, որ *խոսքով* կարելի է խրախուսել նրան՝ ով դրա կարիքն ավելի շատ է զգում: Մանկավարժության մեջ դա շատ է կիրառվում ու տալիս է իր արդյունքը:
*Նյութական խրախուսումն*  արդեն, կարծում եմ հավասարապես պետք է վերաբերի և՛ տաղանդավորին, և՛ ինչպես թեմայի հեղինակն է ասում՝ ձեռքբերովի ընդունակությունների տեր մարդուն: Որովհետև վերջին հաշվով դա աշխատանք է, ու կապ չունի, թե նրանցից որ մեկն ու ինչպես է արել դա:

----------

*e}|{uka* (14.01.2010), A.r.p.i. (14.01.2010), Շինարար (14.01.2010)

----------


## dvgray

> Իմ կարծիքով կատարած աշխատանքը *գնահատելն* ու դրա համար *խրախուսելը* տարբեր բաներ են: Աշխատանքի նույն արդյունքին հասած տաղանդավոր մարդու գնահատականն էլ է նույնը, դրա համար շատ ջանքեր թափած մարդունն էլ: Բայց այդ երկուսից խրախուսման կարիք ունի վերջինս: Ուստի ես  այն կարծիքին եմ, որ *խոսքով* կարելի է խրախուսել նրան՝ ով դրա կարիքն ավելի շատ է զգում: Մանկավարժության մեջ դա շատ է կիրառվում ու տալիս է իր արդյունքը:


բայց եկեք այս ամենին նայենք այլ ասպեկտով՝ պրագմատիկության լույսի տակ:
մարդը, ում մոտ ասենք դիզայնը չի ստացվում ըստ բնատուր հատկություների, ու եթե ինչ որ բան դժվարությամբ, մեծ ջանքերի գնով անում է, ապա նրան գովալով, խրախուսելով, շրջապատը ավելի է նրան խրում ճահճի մեջ, փոխանակ նրա աչքերը լայն բացի ու ինչքան էլ ցավալի լինի, բայց ասի որ դա իր մոտ չի ստացվում, կամ դժվարությամբ է ստացվում ու օգնի նրան գտնել, հայտաբերել իրենը,  այն որտեղ կբացվի իր իրական տաղանդը: Ամեն մարդ էլ ունի տաղանդ: մնում է այն  գտնել ու ռեալիզացնել: իսկ այդպիսի խախուսումը իրականում մարդուն ավելի է շեղում իր իրական տաղանդից:
իսկ եթե մարդը պրոցեսը անում է հեշտորեն, անկաշկանդ, ապա նրան պետք է խրախուսել, որ նա իրական հետադարձ կապով հասկանա որ գտնվում է իր իրական տեղում:
 :Smile:

----------

Ariadna (15.01.2010)

----------


## Դեկադա

> բայց եկեք այս ամենին նայենք այլ ասպեկտով՝ պրագմատիկության լույսի տակ:
> մարդը, ում մոտ ասենք դիզայնը չի ստացվում ըստ բնատուր հատկություների, ու եթե ինչ որ բան դժվարությամբ, մեծ ջանքերի գնով անում է, ապա նրան գովալով, խրախուսելով, շրջապատը ավելի է նրան խրում ճահճի մեջ, փոխանակ նրա աչքերը լայն բացի ու ինչքան էլ ցավալի լինի, բայց ասի որ դա իր մոտ չի ստացվում, կամ դժվարությամբ է ստացվում ու օգնի նրան գտնել, հայտաբերել իրենը,  այն որտեղ կբացվի իր իրական տաղանդը: Ամեն մարդ էլ ունի տաղանդ: մնում է այն  գտնել ու ռեալիզացնել: իսկ այդպիսի խախուսումը իրականում մարդուն ավելի է շեղում իր իրական տաղանդից:
> իսկ եթե մարդը պրոցեսը անում է հեշտորեն, անկաշկանդ, ապա նրան պետք է խրախուսել, որ նա իրական հետադարձ կապով հասկանա որ գտնվում է իր իրական տեղում:


բայց բերեք հաշվի առնենք մի հանգամանք:Մարդը ով չունի քո ասած բնական տաղանդը բայց ունի մեծ ցանկություն տվյալը սովորելու ու յուրացնելու համար՝ բնական է որ մոտը կստացվի շատ դժվար ու տքնաջան աշխատանքից հետո: Հիմա վերցնենք ու հենց առաջին անհաջողությունից  հետո ասենք. դա քո մոտ չի ստացվում ուրիշ բան արա՞:Հենց էսց պարագայում եմ կարծում, որ  պետք է մարդուն խրախուսել որպեսզի նա աշխատի: Հասկանում եմ  միջակությունը բերում է ընդհանուր մակարդակի միջակության՝ ինչը որ զարգացման համար խոչընդոտներ ա ստեղծում, բայց շատ դեպքերում հենց խրախուսման շնորհիվ են հասնում  մեծ բարձունքների:

ի դեպ նշեմ, որ իրական տաղանդը գտնելն էլ էտքան հեշտ գործ չի: Շատ ժամանակ ինչը որ ավելի լավ է ստացվում  մնացածի համեմատ հենց դա էլ համարում են տաղանդ, իսկ իրական տաղանդը թաքնված ա լինում ու մի փոքրիկ ստիմուլը կարա խթանի դրա բացահայտմանը:

 :Smile:

----------


## Ariadna

Ի մի բերելով բոլոր գրառումները, եկեք համաձայնենք, որ պետք է խրախուսվի գործը, ոչ թե ջանքը, մարդը լավ բան է արել, պետք է խրախուսվի։ Կարծում եմ մեկը մյուսին չի խանգարում, եթե ես տաղանդավոր եմ, ինձ խրախուսում են, մեկն էլ տանջվելով է արել էդ գործը էլի խրախուսում են, հիմա իմ ստացած խրախուսանքը ինչով է խանգարում տանջվածին։Եկեք խրախուսենք զմիմյանս  :Smile:

----------

Agni (15.01.2010), Մանոն (15.01.2010)

----------

